# Introduce Yourself



## Ceremony

With various sub-forums on HFBoards with a dedicated userbase having introduce yourself or similarly named threads, I figured it was a good time to get one for this board, given the wide scope of football fandom that's present on a hockey board. 

Feel free to include as much personal info as you want, how you became a football fan, what team you support, if you play(ed), if you coach(ed), or any other relevant footballing memories/relevant information. Have fun with it.


----------



## Ceremony

Me, well, I am the single worst football player I have ever seen. I live in a country that is largely terrible at football but where it has always been so always will be. I became a fan of a team who were my then best friend's biggest rivals, purely based on that fact. They were killed in 2012 and since then I don't have a team. I never thought I'd ever be able to follow a sport without having a specific team to follow, but that's where I am now. It's not as weird as I thought it would be.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Chelsea is my team. Started supporting them for two reasons: my grandfather was a Chelsea fan, and on the FIFA 08 demo they were the first team in alphabetical order. Favourite player is David Luiz. Currently play here in Halifax, play on the left wing or up front. I coach a junior high school team. Have a large kit collection: Luiz Chelsea, Germany Euro 2012, Germany WC2014, Fiorentina Jovetic, BVB, Milan Pato (don't like the team, but found it cheap), Real Madrid.


----------



## vsk92

I was born into a 'football family' and I grew up in Spain so it's always been there. My dad and older brother are BarÃ§a fans so there wasn't much consideration. Tried to complete the panini sticker books every year 

I played for teams when I was really young and I play with friends pretty much weekly now. I'll play any position but I prefer defending.

I did have a season ticket for Celtic in 2008 but I stopped caring about Scottish football a few years back now. Went to the Wembley Cup in 2009.

I will watch any football in my spare time thanks to streaming sitest doesn't matter about the quality


----------



## ProPAIN

Born and raised in Brussels, Belgium to Indian parents. Went to university in Southampton. Never saw a match at St. Mary's though, they weren't that good back then. Work in Paris now.

Started playing football since I was six at a local football league. Played for my school at the JV and Varsity level. Captain of the team when we won a school tournament at Cobham (yes, where Roman's son used to go to school). Started of as a left-back since I was the only lefty on the team and was ok at defending. Shifted up to LW and ended up playing either LW, central midfield or false nine as I was usually taller than the opponent.

The first team I started rooting for (and still do) is Anderlecht. Local team and my dad is a huge supporter. My earliest memories was watching Enzo Schifo and then PÃ¤r Zetterberg. I remember watching highlights on RTBF every weekend (equivalent of MOTD)

Euro 96 is my earliest international tournament memory, but I remember WC 98 more. Rooted for Belgium of course and then France in the later stages because I loved Zidane.

Started watching CL football with Anderlecht when they had the likes of Koller, Radzinski, Baseggio, Dindane, Goor and current RSCA coach Besnik Hasi. Coached by AimÃ© Antheunis. I remember they played Leeds when they Alan Smith, Mark Viduka, Ian Harte and Harry Kewell. I also remembered that I hated that team with the passion. We had Real and Lazio as the other teams in that group but Leeds were good enough to go through at that time. Hell, they went all the way to semis.

Watched a lot more football from around Europe after that. Watched MOTD and came across this little Italian magician called Gianfranco Zola. There were so many great players at that time but for some reason he stuck out. Started following them a bit. It was 2001/2002. They had the likes of Desailly, Lampard, Hasselbaink, Petit. I was not a hardcore fan, but always followed their results. There wasn't much coverage of the EPL back then. Liverpool got a lot of coverage when they were in Europe. They won the UEFA Cup in 2001 against Alaves. Players that stood out were Owen, Gerrard, McAllister, Hyypia, Fowler and Smicer.

Then Chelsea went all the way to the semis of the CL in 2004, I started following them more after that. That summer...well you all know what happened


----------



## Baarle*

Dutch born, Canadian raised. I remember flipping channels one day when I was quite young and stumbling across Chelsea rasing the league trophy in 2005. Was given a FIFA game a year or so later and recognized the logo. They've been my team ever since. Wasn't really a hardcore supporter until 2007/2008 or so. First international tournament tournament I really remember is Euro 2008, although I have faint memories of the Holland-Portugal match in WC 2006. So I mainly support Chelsea and Ajax, and quietly root for TFC but won't be going to a game until they show some kind of improvement. Most of my undertsanding of the football world originates from FIFA 2007. It was where I first learned about transfers, clubs/leagues, competitions etc. Until this year football coverage in Canada has been quite ****, so I've relied on streams for the most part. 

Played football as a kid, mainly keeper but occasionally as a CB. I was never the most skilled guy on the pitch but had a good understanding of the game and basic tactics which helped me do well. Didn't have the dedication to play a higher level so played in the lower leagues here, which was essentially hoof ball. 

Nowadays I really only watch any English soccer, CL and the Eredivisie. As well as International matches, of course.


----------



## S E P H

I was never born into a football family so I do not have tradition as many of you do, but being from Poland, and after moving to the states. My cousins and I would spend every Sunday after Church playing the FIFA games on Gamecube. It would was always my cousin and I, versus my brother and my other cousin. We played international tournaments with us being either Spain, Italy, or Brasil with our rivals being France, England, or Brasil. And these were the FIFA verisons where you could have tackled the goalkeeper and get a red card, which my brother would always do...pissed us off every time. 

After the international tournaments, we always played with EPL teams (do not know why) most specifically between Arsenal and Man United (when they had Ronaldo) with some AC Milan (with a prime Ronaldinho) thrown in there (and I think Inter as well, when they were a beast of a club, prime Kaka). As much fun FIFA was, I wanted to start following a team and it was down to two of the teams I played as a kid throughout my whole life, Man United or Arsenal. When I saw Arsenal, it was just love at first sight. Nothing about Man United ever appealed to me except their 5 star ranking in a stupid game (please forgive me, I was just a kid). Unluckily for me, I started following Arsenal after their invincible run of just obliterating any and all EPL teams. My first game is when we had Fabregas as Captain, RvP on IR, Arshavin in actual good form, and Djourou in our starting XI.  So even though Arsenal had probably their poorest team any longtime Gunner fan has seen in decades, I was still hooked and became a huge fan. Besides any of the other teams I mention, Arsenal is by far the best passion I have besides hockey. 

When I went on our family trip across Europe, my Mom's best friend lives in Milano, Italy. We travelled from Milano to Venice to Rome to Florence. When visiting Florence (which IMO is still the best city I've ever been too), I got the chance to watch Fiorentina whom I think lost 2-1 or 2-0 (was a kid at a time), but again was hooked. So they had a great deal of influence on who I watched in Serie A, but after all the match fixing, poor stadiums, and just lack of buzz concerning Serie A, I stopped watching for a lot of years. I still do not watch a lot of Serie A, though this is due to lack of time because of school. But I still cheer on Fiorentina and IMO they some of the best looking kits in all of the World (perhaps not this years). 

Concerning international competition, my only true feeling goes to Poland and since their lack of success at practically any major/non-major tournament, I do not have a deep enough passion when it comes to World Cup, Euros, or others. I still love and watch the events, but more as a neutral than anything (I do go against certain teams). Lately and weirdly enough, I've been able to watch a couple of Africa Cup of Nations fixtures and I have really enjoyed it. 

As for the actual football is concerned, I was always a goaler in hockey, so whenever I played football with my friends I was always a goalkeeper in the game. But once I get some of my life back from school, I was thinking of joining a beer league and starting up as either a CDM or BXB guy. And haven't played since I was 14ish, I probably majorly suck.

So....all in all, even though I got hooked to the game of football by a stupid game and many of you have been watching for twenty years or more, depending on your age, while I have only watched for 8ish years. I hope my story doesn't make me a fake fan or anything along those lines. Because I truly do love football.


----------



## ProPAIN

S E P H said:


> After the international tournaments, we always played with EPL teams (do not know why) most specifically between Arsenal and Man United (when they had Ronaldo) with some AC Milan (with a prime Ronaldinho) thrown in there (and I think Inter as well, when they were a beast of a club, prime Kaka).




Maybe I'm misunderstanding this, but this sentence is really confusing. Ronaldo joined Real in 2009, Ronaldinho joined AC in 2008 and Kaka never played for Inter. 

And I wouldn't say Ronaldinho at AC Milan was prime Ronaldinho. If you didn't watch him at BarÃ§a, you've missed true magic.


----------



## kingsboy11

Born in Wisconsin, but raised in southern California. Dad started me in ayso when I was about 6-7 years old. Really started to get into soccer when my dad brought me to a Galaxy game around 2005 and ever since then I became a Galaxy fan. Around that same time, my dad found Fox soccer channel and saw Manchester United play and saw Rooney score a really nice goal and ever since then, MU became my favorite European team. I'm primarily a Galaxy fan though. I'm also a big supporter of MLS and US soccer. Favorite player growing up was easily Landon Donovan. And it makes me really sad to see him retire this year and I can't imagine what MLS would be like without his contributions. 

Recently just stopped playing soccer because I really wasn't that good and I lost the passion to play.


----------



## S E P H

ProPAIN said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding this, but this sentence is really confusing. Ronaldo joined Real in 2009, Ronaldinho joined AC in 2008 and Kaka never played for Inter.
> 
> And I wouldn't say Ronaldinho at AC Milan was prime Ronaldinho. If you didn't watch him at BarÃ§a, you've missed true magic.




Sorry I got all my dates wrong. I meant I started playing FIFA when United had Ronaldo. Inter had Cambiasso, Cesar, CÃ³rdoba, Adriano (who I got mixed up with Kaka), and Zanetti, I think they had Ibrahimović as well. Then in the later versions when we played, Ronaldinho was on the games cover in AC Milan shirt. I definitely remember that. 

Yeah he was much better at Barca, one of the few Brasilian players I love and very respectable IMO. But I still think he was in his prime at Milan, I think he was coming off as the best player at the World Cup (Golden Boot) if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Virtanen18

Whole family loves soccer, lots of family from UK to Canada. Always played FIFA as a kid, but never really watched that much or cared for any team. But everyone has a team so I was forced to pick one and I had no idea. My uncle told me he'll get me a super nice Chelsea jersey and it's all nice and blue, if I become a Chelsea fan. So I just agreed, whatever. Started watching the games, really enjoyed them and the team (around 02-03 I think). Glad I made the decision. Never got the jersey then, but currently have many. Blank one, Lampard, Essien, Drogba, Deco, Ballack, Diego Costa, Ivanovic, Mata. Die-hard fan.

Whitecaps I got into when they joined the MLS. I'd catch a few games here and there and root for them to win, but it's especially this year that I've grown to love them.

Not sure how I became a France fan internationally. Must have just liked how they played. Zidane, Henry, and co.


----------



## NyQuil

I grew up in Hamburg and Bonn, so I've always had a soft spot for HSV, F.C. Koln and Bayern Munchen.

I've cheered for the German national team since 1986.

I got into the Premiership when they started showing games on Sportsnet back in the early 2000s. I'd been a big Gianfranco Zola fan and enjoyed seeing Frank Lampard blast goals in from outside the box, plus Chelsea tended to be on TV more often.

I still try to catch Bundesliga matches but not with the same frequency as the EPL. A lot of my friends follow the EPL so it makes for a lot more discussion.


----------



## ProPAIN

S E P H said:


> Yeah he was much better at Barca, one of the few Brasilian players I love and very respectable IMO. But I still think he was in his prime at Milan, I think he was coming off as the best player at the World Cup (Golden Boot) if my memory serves me right.




The Golden Boot is given to the tournament's top goalscorer and the Golden Ball is given to the best player in the tournament. Ronaldinho didn't win any of those awards in '02, '06 or '10. Before joining Milan (so 2006 I think you mean) he was great for Barcelona, probably the best player in the world, but Brazil were no where near a great team.

When he joined Milan he was still a very good player, I'll give you that, but prime for me means top of your game and he was not in his prime at Milan.


----------



## Cassano

Started watching a bit of Arsenal because I always liked the prestige associated with that club and because father was a fan. Really caught on in 2008 when Fabregas was tearing things up in the CL/EPL (Milan goal won me over). He remains my favorite player.


----------



## Vasilevskiy

I was born in Barcelona, so in my case the weird thing would be not to play football 

A very good friend of my father who is a die-hard fan of Barcelona made sure that BarÃ§a were the team I would support all my life, also making an emphasis that Madrid are the crap of La Liga 

Some of my first football memories are Figo playing in FCB, Kluivert hitting the crossbar about every time he touched the ball and Rivaldo with the amazing goal against Valencia.

I played as a forward, preferibly RW, it didn't last long tho... roller hockey grew up on me more


----------



## ZeroPT*

Grew up from a family of City fans. Got a gift from a family member which was a Scholes UTD jersey. My dad had some words with my uncle and we switched it for a city kit with Anelka on the back. I watched every game with my dad but I never really watched until the 2006 world cup which was the first time I truly paid attention. My favorite NT (apart from Egypt and Algeria, my home nations) was the Oranje. 

From a playing standpoint I was very good. I was a CM and very aware defensively. My coaches would put me at CB in a pinch too. I was called try out for an academy and blew out my Achilles tendon. Lost a few steps, lost about 8 months of training and gained weight. I got back into shape and played competitively but in a more light hearted manner. The more I got into it I thought I might be able to get a scholarship, maybe. And I blew out my heel again. That was this summer and it sucked the life out of me. I'm back on my feet though and I'm playing for my high school.


----------



## HajdukSplit

Born in NYC but have lived in NJ most of my life to Croatian-born parents who immigrated to the US. I have been a soccer from the beginning really, even before it became 'mainstream' and 'hip' to follow in the United States. People find it hard to believe, but I remember when the European Championships and EPL matches were on PPV! Imagine having to pay like $19 for a single match 

My first exposure was the Serie A games they used to show on Sunday mornings on WNYE (NYC public access channel) and the highlights show they showed after the game, which was why Serie A was the league I enjoyed most. I also watched whatever the Spanish channels showed as well. My first major tournament exposure was the 1994 World Cup but I only remember the final, I was in Croatia for Euro 1996 where Croatia made a run to the quarterfinals. What really cemented my passion for soccer was Croatia's run in the 1998 World Cup when they finished 3rd place. My first exposure to the EPL was in the late 90s when they had a highlights show on MSG like at midnights on Sunday. By the time I got the internet it became much easier to follow all the leagues.

As for teams I support: Croatian national team and Hajduk Split. I really haven't developed a rooting interest for any club from the top European leagues but I pay attention to most of them. I'm actually one of the few these days who seems to like international tournaments more than club competitions. I get super excited for World Cups and Euros more than the Champions League these days.

I played all the way through high school, mostly as a winger, wasn't really a great player in all honesty, good enough to make the HS team and start there but not good enough to play/get a scholarship at college level


----------



## Laurent

Name is Laurent, favorite team is Arsenal. Don't know how I started following them, I used to find Football boring as hell, but started watching it more and more and slowly but surely got myself attached to Arsenal. Favorite player is King Henry 14th 

Being French, I'd like to say that I am leaning towards supporting L'Equipe de France internationally. Father has a place in France, so I'm thinking of heading over there for Euro 2016. I guess that's when I'll decide weather or not I really and truely like the FFF deep inside me or not


----------



## Baarle*

LaurentHabs said:


> Name is Laurent, favorite team is Arsenal. Don't know how I started following them, I used to find Football boring as hell, but started watching it more and more and slowly but surely got myself attached to Arsenal. Favorite player is King Henry 14th
> 
> Being French, I'd like to say that I am leaning towards supporting L'Equipe de France internationally. Father has a place in France, so I'm thinking of heading over there for Euro 2016. I guess that's when I'll decide weather or not I really and truely like the FFF deep inside me or not




If you are French, you root for France. That's how international football works


----------



## Kakko

Pretty much all my fandom comes from my dad, and most of his, from his dad.

*Playing*
In terms of playing, I started pretty much when I could walk. Kicking it about in the backyard and what not. Started playing for the local team as a kid, in goal. This again, I take from my dad. Thing is, it's a really small town. Half my class was on the team. So, competing against teams from tows 50x our size, we had a bit of a disadvantage. Still, we did pretty well for what we had and I loved it. Last year in Austria, I switched to CB because another kid wanted to play goalie and I wanted to try something new. To this day, I'm not sure what I prefer. 

When I moved to New York, I started playing again, for one of the best teams around as a goalie. In the second year there, there once again another goalie. So, I rotated between CB and GK again. During these two years I also played a lot of indoor, which I started to enjoy a lot more because I got much more involved. After the second year, I just kinda lost passion and got fed up with some coaching and the incompetence of refereeing at that age level. And a year break followed.

Final two years of middle school we had our school team, and I started playing again. Stuck to my usual rotation between CB and GK and really had a great time. In the final year, I found myself one of the 3 focal points of the team. They stuck someone else in goal and had me more involved up front, and was either an attacking mid or CB depending on the opponent. Also wore the armband quite often. After those two years, I took another break, before slowly getting back into playing. Problem is, soccer is the main sport at school, so there's a lot of good players. I had no hope of playing the last two years. Now, in my senior year, I probably could have made JV, but didn't see a point. Meanwhile, our varsity team won the league again, so that's nice.


*Watching*
I support three teams. In order of most to least important: Austria Wien, VfB Stuttgart and Chelsea

The Wien support goes back farther than people in my family remember. In Vienna and the surrounding area, you're either green or violet. We just happen to be violet. Have been to a few games. Good times.

Chelsea comes from when I was a little kid and my parents went to a game with me. This was in the years leading up to Roman. Building a connection here has simply been easier due to the accessibility of games. Not much to say here really.

Stuttgart comes from my dad. Not sure where he got it from. Have gone to multiple games through the years. Probably have the deepest connection to them. The memories start with Die Jungen Wilden: Hleb, Kuranyi and a loaned Lahm. The departure of those guys, followed by the next generation: Gomez, Kheidira, Tasci. Watching the title win in 2007 is still by far my greatest sports memory, including Hitzlsperger's legendary title winning goal. The sale of Mario and Sami, and now Serdar still hurts. The **** show roller coaster ride of the past few years? I don't really know. We've got great youth again, so that' nice.
Oh, and how could I forget my idol growing up, Timo Hildebrand

And the legendary goal on the last day of the season:


----------



## Karma

Don't have any experience playing, only watching. Pretty new to the sport. Never was a fan of it when I was younger. Could never understand how people liked it honestly 

Got Fifa in 2012 after seeing it on youtube. Figured I would watch some actual games since I didn't understand much about the sport then. Saw some of the BPL that season and watched the games from the Summer Olympics. Don't remember how I found out about Neymar but he became my first favorite player so I started liking Brazil.

Around that same time I found out tickets were being sold for a game here in Philly. A World Football Challenge 2012 thing between Real Madrid and Celtic. That was the first and only game I've attended in person so far. I hadn't really heard of many players at that point but I knew who Ronaldo was. Had a fun time and bought a Madrid kit. Pretty much been supporting them since then. Although I do enjoy watching as many games as I can but they really only show BPL and CL here. I'd love to able to watch other European leagues on TV.


----------



## Ugmo

Tanner Glass said:


> The Wien support goes back farther than people in my family remember. In Vienna and the surrounding area, you're either green or violet. We just happen to be violet. Have been to a few games. Good times.




This makes us natural enemies.


----------



## Laurent

Baarle* said:


> If you are French, you root for France. That's how international football works




By french I meant French Canadian, sorry for forgetting to emphasize . Living in Canada you just say French and people understand French-Canadian


----------



## Power Man

ZeroPT said:


> (apart from Egypt and Algeria, my home nations) .




Some games must have been really tense for you 


Me?

Born in Algiers, lived in different countries (parents were diplomats)

When I was a kiddo, Marco Van Basten was my idol, so Milan was my team; when he wasnt playing, I realized I didnt like Milan as much, so I was more a MVB fan than a Milan one.
That Milan squad still has a special place in my heart (that defense, good Lord), amazing team and those "Mediolanum" kits were awesome 

Lesson learned: it's dangerous to root for a team because you like 1 particular player.


In the meantime, I was watching a Copa Del Rey final between the 2 giants (I was living in Casablanca at the time, where La Liga is popular).

I became a Real Madrid fan, even though Barcelona won 2-0 
IDK why, I think it was because Madrid looked like the good guys due to wearing white jerseys and Barca the bad guys due to their darker kits 

Those who think today's Clasicos are nasty, try to catch older games between those 2 teams; damn it was physical.

Soft spot for Porto because of fellow countryman Rabah Madjer, who helped the club win its first Champions League title; even Mourinho said he wrote the club's history

I also try to catch PSG games whenever I can, because I remember going to PSG's last game in 2001 (vs Lille) when I was living in France, at Parc Des Princes and it was fun; Anelka and Luis Fernandez said hi to me , and they introduced Ronaldinho to the crowd (he was just acquired)
I also saw coach Vahid ! (he was coaching Lille)


----------



## East Coast Bias

I was born in NY, never much of a player. I really only avidly follow the EPL though I'll casually watch any league on. Huge US supporter nationally, and always pull for Ireland as I'm a dual citizen.

Had a cousin my age that lived in Ireland, and starting at age 14 in 1997 (for about 8-9 years), he would come live with us in NY for the summer. He was a rabid United fan and first time over he brought me a Roy Keane top, and worked on converting me. I remember 8am weekend matches at any bar that would let us in to watch - back when matches weren't shown in NY on regular cable. This was in the late 90s. Lots has changed obviously.

Finally made my trek to Old Trafford in 2012 and 2013 (with my Irish cousin). Won't be making it in 2014 as I got engaged and my bank account now seems to have a leak in it. Hope to get back next year.


----------



## Plato

Born in NYC. First gen here.
Grew up in a family of Olympiakos fans. Parents, uncles (except for one), grandparents etc all red. Smelled the ******** early on in life and decided to join the Greens. Must have been around 5 or so.

In my mid-20's now. Was always into the sport but still remember the exact moment I truly fell in love with the game. I was in Greece at a tavern, probably elementary/middle-school age, and they had some Serie A on the TV. Had always watched the Greek league growing up but the Lazio side on display that night made my ****ing draw drop.
Pavel Nedved, Nesta, Stankovic, Crespo, Claudio Lopez, Veron, Baggio, Peruzzi, Simeone, Inzaghi... Mendieta later on...
Fell in love with that side, Nedved in particular, whom I followed over to Juventus in my support.

Supporter of Newcastle since about '05 after their demolition of Olympiakos over 2 legs in the Uefa Cup.

Supporter of the Greek NT (obviously) although Ranieri is testing my patience. U.S. NT comes next but also a big supporter of the French NT for reasons I'm not quite sure of yet.

Played keeper for HS and striker for club. Broke a couple of ribs in my last game in HS and then tore some ligaments in my ankle a couple months later putting an end to any hope of college ball.


----------



## Stray Wasp

Plato said:


> Supporter of Newcastle since about '05 after their demolition of Olympiakos over 2 legs in the Uefa Cup.




Kluivert, Robert and Shearer doing their thing. Sighs.


----------



## Ugmo

Plato said:


> Born in NYC. First gen here.
> Grew up in a family of Olympiakos fans. Parents, uncles (except for one), grandparents etc all red. Smelled the ******** early on in life and decided to join the Greens. Must have been around 5 or so.




That must have gone over well in your family.


----------



## Plato

Ugmo said:


> That must have gone over well in your family.




Well my father watches each match but isn't a "diehard" by any means so he's OK with it. (I think)
The family in Greece is a very, very, very different story however, particularly with an uncle over there but one of his own sons is an Aek supporter so the hate is split among the two of us.


----------



## WhiskeySeven*

Grew up a Kahn and then Ballack fan, which made me a Bayern and Chelsea fan. I support both teams (since 1999 and 2005 respectively), but I'm often too critical of Bayern because I like them so much and have followed them so closely, Chelsea is more of fling but I have a lot of respect for their on-field players and their, dare I say it, heart. That's it really.

I'm not German.


----------



## Power Man

WhiskeySeven said:


> Grew up a Kahn and then Ballack fan, which made me a Bayern and Chelsea fan. I support both teams (since 1999 and 2005 respectively), but I'm often too critical of Bayern because I like them so much and have followed them so closely, Chelsea is more of fling but I have a lot of respect for their on-field players and their, dare I say it, heart. That's it really.
> 
> I'm not German.




 Det 2012 CL final

Who were you rooting for


----------



## WhiskeySeven*

McSorleyStick said:


> Det 2012 CL final
> 
> Who were you rooting for



It was really conflicting, people here called me a glory-hunter and so on... It doesn't really matter, being a non-local fan has its drawbacks and obvious limitations. If the Habs win the cup I'd probably cry, when Bayern won the CL I was estatic, relieved, ograsmic even but it wasn't like a transcedal religious experience - it's just not the same for non-locals.

That said, I loved the Chelsea-Barcelona matchup in the semis, probably my favourite two-legged series of all time*. Bayern had an easy route to the final outside of the group stages and facing Madrid in the semis and as much as I wanted them to win at home, they didn't show the heart of bollocks that Chelsea had throughout the season. I was routing for a good game, and as it went to penalties and Bayern kept misfiring and underperforming it further confused me... neither team deserved the win but the gods were on Chelsea's side. 

Petr Cech, what a performance.

*The 2010 quarters between Bayern and United were great too. Olic! Robben! ... Good times


----------



## Penner getrdonebryan

HajdukSplit said:


> Born in NYC but have lived in NJ most of my life to Croatian-born parents who immigrated to the US. I have been a soccer from the beginning really, even before it became 'mainstream' and 'hip' to follow in the United States. People find it hard to believe, but I remember when the European Championships and EPL matches were on PPV! Imagine having to pay like $19 for a single match
> 
> My first exposure was the Serie A games they used to show on Sunday mornings on WNYE (NYC public access channel) and the highlights show they showed after the game, which was why Serie A was the league I enjoyed most. I also watched whatever the Spanish channels showed as well. My first major tournament exposure was the 1994 World Cup but I only remember the final, I was in Croatia for Euro 1996 where Croatia made a run to the quarterfinals. What really cemented my passion for soccer was Croatia's run in the 1998 World Cup when they finished 3rd place. My first exposure to the EPL was in the late 90s when they had a highlights show on MSG like at midnights on Sunday. By the time I got the internet it became much easier to follow all the leagues.
> 
> As for teams I support: Croatian national team and Hajduk Split. I really haven't developed a rooting interest for any club from the top European leagues but I pay attention to most of them. I'm actually one of the few these days who seems to like international tournaments more than club competitions. I get super excited for World Cups and Euros more than the Champions League these days.
> 
> I played all the way through high school, mostly as a winger, wasn't really a great player in all honesty, good enough to make the HS team and start there but not good enough to play/get a scholarship at college level




What a great croatian side in 1998,I remember rooting for you guys after knocking off Romania. That Croatia-Germany game might be in my top 5 best WC experiences. Still to this day Coupe du Monde 98 is my favourite,maybe because my love for football started there.

I'm a Steaua Bucharest fan,although not as fanatic as I was as a teen. Still support them but I won't lose it over lost games,poor displays as that part is now reserved for my Senators 
I watch a bit of Premier League but never got into following a team on a regular basis,used to watch Chelsea a lot in the late 90's due to Dan Petrescu being there and them being a lot on romanian channels.Nowadays I enjoy watching Manchester City play but wouldn't call myself a fan.


----------



## NyQuil

McSorleyStick said:


> Det 2012 CL final
> 
> Who were you rooting for




LOL, I was at a pub in Hammersmith-Fulham to watch that one.

My wife suggested wearing my old Bayern shirt under my Chelsea shirt.

Good thing I didn't. 

It can get pretty rough around there.


----------



## Power Man

NyQuil said:


> LOL, I was at a pub in Hammersmith-Fulham to watch that one.
> 
> My wife suggested wearing my old Bayern shirt under my Chelsea shirt.
> 
> Good thing I didn't.
> 
> It can get pretty rough around there.




U too ?


It seems to be ok to root for several teams 
Let's buy all the shirts !


----------



## NyQuil

McSorleyStick said:


> U too ?
> 
> It seems to be ok to root for several teams
> Let's buy all the shirts !




I actually have quite a collection.

I typically buy one from every city I visit as a souvenir.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

NyQuil said:


> I actually have quite a collection.
> 
> I typically buy one from every city I visit as a souvenir.




I do the same, that's how I have Jovetic and Pato.


----------



## Power Man

NyQuil said:


> I actually have quite a collection.
> 
> I typically buy one from every city I visit as a souvenir.




Man City kits have always been nice

I was planning on getting one, but this season's kit is not so nice


I'll look for last season's , heistating between home or road (dark)

Also this season's Roma


----------



## Juni

Londoner. Chelsea fan. Football Manager. Formerly NHL:EHM. Youth football geek. @chelseayouth.


----------



## ProPAIN

Juni said:


> Londoner. Chelsea fan. Football Manager. Formerly NHL:EHM. Youth football geek. *@chelseayouth.*






Btw, were you at the UEFA Youth team game or watching on TV/stream? From your tweets it seemed they didn't play very well?


----------



## NyQuil

Juni is the OG of Chelsea supporters.


----------



## Juni

ProPAIN said:


> Btw, were you at the UEFA Youth team game or watching on TV/stream? From your tweets it seemed they didn't play very well?




Watched on TV as was at work. They didn't play well, Maribor defended 11 behind the ball and Chelsea's passing wasn't precise enough, not inventive enough and not quick enough. Had plenty about them to win comfortably because Boga can shoot but if they played even half as well as they can they've have scored 7 or 8.


----------



## YNWA14

Dernerner...

Family was born in the Netherlands. I never played growing up outside of little games with my grandfather and family (and some little work/school games). I've been watching NT football since 1996 as well as Eredivisie matches with my grandfather and became a Liverpool fan in 2006 because of Fernando Torres mostly. Since then I've been a pretty avid football fan and try to follow as much of it as possible.

For most of my post-secondary life I've been trying to get into playing, and finally this summer I got a team together for the first time. We won the championship of our 7s division in the first season (though we finished 3rd in the table) and now we're just finishing up our second season where we finished 1st in the table by a wide margin and I was invited to play on a competitive team next summer (11s) which is pretty cool and exciting.

Recently had a baby who will be 6 months in a few weeks...another Liverpool/Netherlands fan in the making (with the apparel to match already). Cheers.


----------



## SuperSaiyanBeastmode

I played soccer as a kid(7-12)but didn't really think much of it, "just" an activity. It wasn't until I was watching tv when I was 17ish, a setanta sports free preview was on, and a liverpool game was on, and I don't remember exactly what steven gerrard did, but I definitely remember he was the reason I got into soccer. It was during the 08-09 season during the peak of his prime, and I am very glad I got to see that liverpool team before it was dismantled(alonso and mascherano...), or else I probably would of never gotten through the years they were **** afterwards. Poland is my national team, and I hope they do something decent at the 2016 euro's. That 2-0 win against germany was a shocker, but I hope it builds towards us making a decent result at the 2016 euro's. I hope we can somehow convince kurzawa to play with poland, but his insane form at monaco makes it extremely unlikely.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

SuperSaiyanBeastmode said:


> Poland is my national team, and I hope they do something decent at the 2016 euro's. That 2-0 win against germany was a shocker, but I hope it builds towards us making a decent result at the 2016 euro's. I hope we can somehow convince kurzawa to play with poland, but his insane form at monaco makes it extremely unlikely.




Poland are really putting together a good squad. I'm 1/8th Polish, so, although not my focus, I do enjoy the team getting together. Lewa & Kuba are a great core for any team to build around. If Kuba can stay healthy, Poland can get real dangerous. Kurzawa playing for Poland is real unlikely, but after the **** he pulled against Sweden, maybe France won't want him anymore  meh who am I kidding, he'll just be one in a long tradition of French head cases, he'll fit right in


----------



## BSHH

Although I have left school for more than half of my life, I still play in my former school's gym (usually twice weekly, if possible). There are very little better things to do than playing football/soccer.

For an even longer time span, I have a season ticket for my local club's games. By citizenship and age, I was European Champion twice and World Champion three times, but actually realised only the last three titles. Club football is much more important to me, albeit often frustrating...

GruÃŸ,
BSHH


----------



## Evilo

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> who am I kidding, he'll just be one in a long tradition of French head cases, he'll fit right in




That's really unfair. Until that game nobody ever uttered a word about Kurzawa's behaviour. Since then he's apparently the worst guy in football... 
The guy made a mistake, he paid dearly for it, case closed.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

Evilo said:


> That's really unfair. Until that game nobody ever uttered a word about Kurzawa's behaviour. Since then he's apparently the worst guy in football...
> The guy made a mistake, he paid dearly for it, case closed.




Its a joke, lighten up. He's a quality youngster, but he has a lot to learn. Relax.


----------



## Evilo

Wee Baby Seamus said:


> Its a joke, lighten up. He's a quality youngster, but he has a lot to learn. Relax.



Sure but over here, he's talked about every day in the press. He's listed with notorious "bad guys" and compared to them.
He's been absolutely killed in the media. It's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Pyromaniac

Evilo said:


> Sure but over here, he's talked about every day in the press. He's listed with notorious "bad guys" and compared to them.
> He's been absolutely killed in the media. It's absolutely disgusting.




I think it will be a lesson in humility for him. He is still young talented and can use this as experience. The media may have turned him into a bit of a sideshow but that is what they do. Its going to light a fire under the kid though and we just have to hope he channels it in the correct direction. I actually think this will be good for him.


----------



## Evilo

Maybe. But to see him ranked with the most stupid footballers out here (L'Equipe even did a poll last week) is beyond ridiculous.
One action, by a young player, in a youth competition, probably out of frustration, doesn't define his career, nor his character.
Right now, he should play with the NT instead of Evra. That's how good he is. But it seems the media absolutely want to ruin him because of one mistake that indeed he'll learn a lot from (without media stuff anyway).


----------



## Pyromaniac

Evilo said:


> Maybe. But to see him ranked with the most stupid footballers out here (L'Equipe even did a poll last week) is beyond ridiculous.
> One action, by a young player, in a youth competition, probably out of frustration, doesn't define his career, nor his character.
> Right now, he should play with the NT instead of Evra. That's how good he is. But it seems the media absolutely want to ruin him because of one mistake that indeed he'll learn a lot from (without media stuff anyway).



I find the media in football to be much more vicious than in hockey. They are merciless and dont show any restraint. It doesn't seem to matter to them about the age and maturity of the player or how much damage they can do. So definitely not surprised.


----------



## Scandale du Jour

As a kid, I was a AAA baseball shortstop and a mediocre hockey right-winger. I only played soccer for fun at school or at the nearby park. I starting playing soccer for real at 13 after being cut from the AAA team the year prior*. I played rec league as striker and I finished top scorer on my team. The next year, we moved from Trois-RiviÃ¨res to Asbestos and I played on a much better team, was converted to full back and sucked. Played the year after and sucked even more (was 15 by then and had discovered beer and marijuana, not a good mix for a sports guy). 

Never really played after that until this very summer when my friends and I started a rec league team. I played striker at the beginning then got moved to DM and that's where I hit my stride. I am by no means a good player, but I am good defensively (mostly because of positionning and understanding of the game) and I have great vision for my level (best passer on the team even though I am bad at dribbles and running with the ball). Basically my role is to track back, drive the ball carrier into a trap/get the ball back (I either take the ball away from the carrier or receive a pass from my defense) and then distribute. I really like playing that position, REALLY REALLY like it. We play 7 on 7 for the fall/winter season and my position doesn't really exist so I am a bad striker that can't score and that spends too much time in front of his defense. CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 11 on 11 SEASON! 

As far as being a fan, I started to get interested in soccer in 1998. Rooted for France because, you know, I am French Canadian. Fell in love with Zidane (like everybody else did) that year. Since we didn't have a lot of soccer on TV outside of the big competitions, I didn't pay much attention after the World Cup. Watched Euro 2000 and learned there that Zizou would play for Madrid, so I started to casually watch Madrid. I have been a fan ever since, been watching most games, thanks to quality streaming, for the past three seasons. 

However, Real wasn't what revived my interest in soccer. The MOntreal Impact did. I always followed them from afar (watching games on TV when they would be playing or listening to games on radio while working the night shift), but was never a "real" fan until the joined the MLS 3 years ago. Attending their first home game at the Big O made me addicted and I have been a season ticket holder ever since. I will have to drop my tickets next year because of time constraints, but god I will miss it. Because of my renewed interest for the sports, I started following European football semi-religiously (well, Real to be quite honest, but I will watch everything I can when I have the time). Fell in love with Ozil so I have a soft spot for Arsenal even though I don't really like Ozil anymore. Was a big Gareth Bale guy when he was with Tottenham and was absolutely estatic when he signed with Real. He is my favourite player and I wear 11 because of him  

Internationally, I support France and have done so since 1998. The only reason why I picked that team was because, well, French is my first language. I try to watch CMNT games when I can and I hope that the program will grow and that we will one day qualify for the World Cup.

*: Long story short, I was one of the better players, but I acted like a star during training camp and got cut as a result. My dad told me it would happen and I didn't believe him - afterall, why would they cut their star SS? I ended up winning MVP of the biggest tournament the AAA team played anyway - I was first call up and played all the big games - so I didn't learn anything about my behavior that year. Learned a few years later, fortunately - about 7-8 years too late which would be about 4 years ago.


----------



## Wee Baby Seamus

JordanStaal#1Fan said:


> Fell in love with Ozil so I have a soft spot for Arsenal even though I don't really like Ozil anymore.




I feel this so much. I started liking Real and Germany because I loved Ã–zil, and as time went on I started liking him less and less. One of those players that you love at first sight because of their flash, then once you think about it, you really don't like them


----------



## bluesfan94

Hey guys, I'm Jerry. I'm from St. Louis, Missouri, which is one of the soccer hotbeds of America (Just ask the 1950 English team how they feel about St. Louisans - as an interesting aside, my dad played alongside a lot of the sons of the players and knows the Keough family quite well) and I currently play soccer in college at the DIII level. I'm a goalkeeper, which means I'm just inside of mentally insane. I've played goalie ever since I was 5, although I've had stints at various positions around the field typically in rec leagues.

I always loved playing FIFA and watching the World Cup, but I didn't get big into soccer until high school. My best friend is from Argentina and so I'd watch soccer with him all the time, and the 2010 World Cup kinda sealed the deal. Growing up, on FIFA, I would always play as Arsenal, because they were first alphabetically in the EPL and so I ended up following them and becoming a huge Gooner. I saw my first live Arsenal game this summer during the Emirates cup when Sanogo had a hat trick. It was a blast to say the least. I also became a Gladbach fan this summer after I spent a few weeks in Germany at the house of a family that were all Gladbach fans. I didn't really have a German team before that although I kinda pulled for Bayern and Dortmund due to my sister's pen pal, who was from Dortmund but whose dad was a big Bayern fan. There are a few other teams I follow casually, but those are definitely the big two. 

Internationally, I obviously support USA first and foremost. However, due to various other reasons, I have soft spots for other teams. I'm actually a pretty big Germany fan - I've been there twice and have a bunch of German friends. I was in Germany for part of the World Cup, so that definitely helped solidify it. I also like Israel, because I'm Jewish, and Poland because I'm Polish. I understand all the contradictions in here, but to make it worse, I also have a slight soft spot for Ghana because my sister studied abroad there. I'll also cheer for Argentina because of my best friend. His sister actually played on their U-20 girls team, which is pretty cool.

So yeah. That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## ecemleafs

Im from NY. Im a Celtic fan. When i was a kid in the early mid 90s my best friends at the time were celtic fans as their parents were from Glasgow and Ireland. I root for the USA first in international play and Ireland when they dont play the USA.


----------



## Big McLargehuge

I'm from Pittsburgh...so soccer wasn't something I played growing up (tee-ball & dek hockey as a kid), watched on TV, or really acknowledged until I moved away. I started watching a couple games of the 2006 World Cup, but couldn't get too into it because I was working 80 hour weeks at the time. In 2008 I started watching some World Cup qualifying games and decided to pick up a used copy of FIFA 08, the first FIFA game I'd played since 97 for the Genesis. I played around a bit, picked my first couple teams, and was brutal at the game, but it helped me understand the game a bit better. When studying abroad in Denmark in Fall 2009 I really started to appreciate the sport, finally seeing a game in person (AGF vs. Silkeborg IF...US National Benny Feilhaber scored for AGF) and following World Cup qualification (and a US-Denmark friendly in Ã…rhus). I've only missed one US National game since then.

Getting into club soccer was a little harder since I was from Pittsburgh, living in Montana, and the one team I had a connection to isn't exactly on TV ever in the US (and they keep getting relegated on top of it). The Seattle Sounders helped me break into the MLS, but once I knew I was moving to LA I shifted to them, and now I'm a partial season ticket holder and watch every game that I can. My interest in the sport grows with each passing month.


The teams I root for are generally because of a small reason, other than Tottenham which sorta fell into by not already hating them when I picked up FIFA 08. LA & AGF make sense, Bayern is because of my family emigrating from there, KuPS because Kuopio is basically my home base in Europe, and...that's about it. The teams I hate are basically anyone that was good in FIFA 08 
Internationally I'll root for countries that I have ties to when they're not playing the US (Denmark, Finland, Iceland, & Germany namely), but as I said earlier I do not miss US games.


----------



## Ugmo

I first got into soccer watching the English First Division in the very early 90s (wasn't even the Premier League yet back then), on Sportschannel New England, if I remember correctly. Got into the U.S. national team around the same time - this was the group that had just qualified for and played in the World Cup for the first time in decades, so Harkes, Wynalda, Paul Caliguiri, Hugo Perez, Tab Ramos, etc. Moved to Europe temporarily in 1996 and then permanently in 1998. Lived in Leverkusen and was a season-ticket holder there at the time when they were a European powerhouse with Ballack, Ze Roberto, Emerson, Jens Nowotny, Ulf Kirsten, Dimitar Berbatov - too many great players to name and I'm probably forgetting some. I've lived in Vienna since 2002 and my favorite club is Rapid (I'm also half Austrian), but my favorite league is MLS. Been a fan since the first game (San Jose Clash vs. DC United in 1996) and watched it grow from a dire affair played in huge, empty stadiums, to the solid league it currently is. And I can't wait to see how it develops in the coming years, with NYCFC and Orlando next year and LAFC and Atlanta the year after that.


----------



## Power Man

^
The US didn't have to qualify for the WC as they were hosting it.


----------



## Ugmo

McSorleyStick said:


> ^
> The US didn't have to qualify for the WC as they were hosting it.




They had to qualify for the 1990 World Cup. That's the group I was talking about. They spent the lead-up to 1994 basically playing as a club team, under contract to the USSF. And they hosted a mini tournament called the US Cup in 1992 and 1993... that's when I got into them.


----------



## Power Man

Ugmo said:


> They had to qualify for the 1990 World Cup. That's the group I was talking about. They spent the lead-up to 1994 basically playing as a club team, under contract to the USSF. And they hosted a mini tournament called the US Cup in 1992 and 1993... that's when I got into them.




I completely forgot the U.S were in the 1990 WC


----------



## EchoesoftheEighties

Huge Pool fan from Edmonton AB. 2005 Champions League was one of the first footy matches I had ever seen and that comeback was so epic I ended up becoming a fan of the Reds. Steven Gerrard basically became my hero and I've followed the team since. My interest waned a little over the past few years as they weren't so good but last season I started watching them more and more for obvious reasons.

I'm a die hard at this point and would love to one day catch a game at Anfield.


----------



## Ugmo

McSorleyStick said:


> I completely forgot the U.S were in the 1990 WC




It was a pretty forgettable performance, by most accounts.


----------



## Bad News Bears

25 from Sydney. Played soccer for 15 years for St Marys, stopped 2 seasons ago from ankle issues. Love playing, and love watching. Uncles all way into soccer, mostly with German roots. 

Grew up loving Marconi Stallions (they supported my junior team and would always send players around), but by the time I was 15 or so, I'd started supporting international clubs. 

I never wanted to seem like a bandwagoner, so I always picked teams that we're going great - which works for most sports, but not so much in EPL's salary system. So I lasted as a Bolton fan till they were relegated, and while I still support them, it's tough to watch games. Like Omar above, I've always loved Steve Gerrard, so I became a Liverpool fan in the last few years, just to have someone in the EPL to follow and watch on TV. Though I'll freely admit, I kind of care more about Gerrard than the rest of the team. 

My family has also always had this weird connection to Borussia Monchengladbach, I assume my uncles were fans throughout their success in the 70's. 

So Bolton, Liverpool, BMGB and the almighty St. Marys Saints.


----------



## YNWA14

Bad News Bears said:


> Though I'll freely admit, I kind of care more about Gerrard than the rest of the team.




I don't think this is uncommon. For a few years I watched most of Inter's games and followed them closely because of Sneijder. Have a kit and everything circa 2009. Was pretty fun while it lasted but I didn't feel the same connection to them as I do say Heerenveen, Liverpool or Ajax since it was just to follow Sneijder. There will always be certain other teams that I really like to watch or may even buy the kit for because they have a player I really like, but I wouldn't consider myself a real supporter of that team.


----------



## Power Man

Cujomi said:


> I don't think this is uncommon. For a few years I watched most of Inter's games and followed them closely because of Sneijder. Have a kit and everything circa 2009. Was pretty fun while it lasted but I didn't feel the same connection to them as I do say Heerenveen, Liverpool or Ajax since it was just to follow Sneijder. There will always be certain other teams that I really like to watch or may even buy the kit for because they have a player I really like, but I wouldn't consider myself a real supporter of that team.




Same for me before with Milan because of Van Basten


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

About me:

I was born in MontrÃ©al in 1983, but moved to Greenville, North Carolina as a kid. I took to football the second i picked up a ball and instantly became hooked and played keeper for pretty much my whole life. Still do in rec leagues. After college (ECU for undergrad and Alabama for grad school), i moved to Sweden for a year on a youth exchange program. After that, bounced around a bit and have been in Calgary since August 2009. I'm currently looking into becoming a youth coach.

Team's I support:

My two favorite Premier League teams are Aston Villa and whoever is playing Chelsea. I've been an Aston Villa fan my whole life. I have family in Birmingham, Alabama (used to spend summers there as a kid and loved the city) and Aston Villa is in Birmingham, England. As a seven or eight year old, it seemed to make perfect sense and it stuck 

Honorable mention to Bolton Wanderers as they were the first team I ever saw live. I'm also a big fan of and follow Sounders FC.

Nationally, I vehemently support the USA and, like most Americans, consider the Canadian team my biggest rival in any sport (probably going to get some stick for saying that, but it's true ). Despite being born in Canada and spending my first six years here, I consider myself American.


----------



## Maverick41

I was born in Berlin but our family moved to the Rhein-Main-Area when I was 6 years old. My father and older brother support Bayern so I decided to root for one of their biggest rivals at the time Werder Bremen. Because back then I just had to do the "opposite" of what my brother did. Also my favourite national team player at that time, Rudi VÃ¶ller, played for Bremen.
Later when I was 12 or 13 years old I became a fan of Hertha BSC as I started to root for all teams in major sports from Berlin. And this is my favourite team to this day.

There are a lot of other teams that I like at any time, however those teams may change depending on the personnell involved, and the kind of game they play. But there are few teams that I will always like and while I won't consider myself a fan of any of these teams, I follow their seasons and root for them most of the time. In the top two leagues these teams are Karlsruhe, Gladbach, Darmstadt, Union Berlin, Bremen and Mainz.
There are some other teams in lower tier leagues.

As a kid I "hated" Bayern, and I do not use that word lightly. Once I grew up my feelings towards them varied from "rooting for them in international play" to "who cares". At the moment I couldn't care less about that club.
There are now other teams that I dislike (e.g. Schalke, 1860 MÃ¼nchen, Hoffenheim) but the time for "hating" any club is over for me.
Internationally there are several other clubs I strongly dislike (pretty much all the so called big clubs) because I am so sick and tired of watching them, hearing about them and reading about them.

I have pretty much stopped following the Cahmpions League, and while I still watch the Bundesliga I don't care about it as much as I used to. These days I prefer 2.Bundesliga or 3.Liga over Bundesliga.


----------



## Win Jiggys Loft

Lot of Chelsea fans here. Yuck. 

West Ham United since the early 2000's for me. Only seriously started following since, strangely, the year they got relegated to the Championship. Hopefully going to travel there this winter to see a game at the Bolynn Ground before they move away next year. Waiting for the day to come where the Premier League isn't dominated by Chelsea, Arsenal, or Manchester anything. Don't like Tottenham either...


----------



## Thegreatwar

I'm from New Hampshire and don't play soccer (outside of gym class), but I really love the game, including playing, even though I suck as a player (I'm really short and can only mark and tackle). I guess I became interested in soccer because of my HS's boys soccer team, which has been historically quite successful, and my dad being a big soccer fan b/c he's from SE Asia. I don't really support any particular team in Europe, and I support the NE Revolution in MLS, though not too strongly. I am a Germanophile, so I try to find reason to root for Germany internationally, but it's hard, b/c I detest Ozil and Muller. My least favorite teams are Manchester United and Real Madrid, but I can't really say I _hate_ those clubs, just that I will never root for them. Also, I never really root strongly for any team in any sport, unless it's my school or national team (USA) or anybody playing against Canada in hockey


----------



## Rocko604

Born and raised in the Vancouver suburbs. When playing hockey as a kid in the very early 90s, my Saturday practices were always early morning, and would be done in time for me to go home and watch Soccer Saturday. For whatever reason, I liked Arsenal. So they were always in the back of my mind. I watched a lot of Euro 96, cheering for England, captained by Tony Adams. Then the 98 double happened, and then the addition of Henry, another Double, the Invincibles, the Cup drought and now here we are.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

arsenal is dumb


----------



## Rocko604

Carolinas Identity said:


> arsenal is dumb




You ARE a bad troll.


----------



## Carolinas Identity*

The FA Cup final still stings. I am sorry


----------



## Thegreatwar

I'm from New Hampshire, USA, so no top-level soccer in the area. Am probably the worst soccer player in the world offensively, and an okay (but small and slow, with asthma) 1-on-1 defender. Sometimes play goalie too. Love playing, esp in gym class. 

I don't really support any team. The closest I've come to that was Barcelona a few years ago because of Messi, less so since they got Suarez. More of an "admirer" than a supporter, as I think of it. Actually, the one team I do support is my local high school team, who have been pretty good historically, and whose coach has "links" to one of the most successful programs in the state . I also hugely admire our archrivals in boys soccer because this past year they played so beautifully, although they lost in the DIII final after winning the year before. I'm also a Germanophile, so I root for Germany sometimes.

My dad grew up in Burma and went to school in India, so he has always been interested in soccer. My interest in the game has increased as my understanding of it has. In 2010 I was dumb blind and deaf in terms of soccer knowledge. I don't think I really started to get it until ca. 2013.


----------



## gphr513

In 2009, I had ZERO knowledge of soccer at all. Barely knew anything about the game. 

Before the 2010 World Cup, a buddy of mine got me into soccer. We played FIFA a TON. That's how I started learning players on various teams. I was glued to the 2010 World Cup. In 2012, I really dove into club soccer, mainly the EPL. 

I was immediately drawn towards Everton and Spurs because they had prominent Americans on the squad. I spent that whole season trying to watch as much as I could, picking games that interested me. Just trying to watch as many different teams as possible. 

This was the year Bale went off, so I found myself gravitating towards Spurs more and more. And, as a Minnesota sports fan, I'm used to following teams who provide plenty of disappointment and heart break!

So, it's Spurs and USMNT for me. 

Also very excited that Minnesota United will be joining MLS. Going to look into season tickets, for sure. I plan to start watching MLS more to get more familiar with the league as a whole, haven't watched it much.


----------



## Machinehead

Born in NY, American of German descent. 

Liverpool, NYCFC, German National Team.

I got into Liverpool because they signed me in FIFA 11 career mode. Seriously. The other two are home teams.

Never played competitively. Would literally pass out due to a breathing condition. Same story with hockey. I played baseball instead because there's less running. Second base


----------



## airbus1094

Born in Kazakhstan and live in the USA now, so I try to watch every Kazakh club team in the UEL and UCL, and of course the national team. As for teams that actually have a chance of winning anything, I generally root for German NT (idk why) and Chelsea (from playing FIFA with them). 

I love the UEL and UCL qualifiers and watching no-name teams from ridiculous places play against some well respected sides. They just seem to play with more heart and leave a bit more on the pitch than the established big name teams. Obv watch the World Cup and Euro Cup.

Favorite matches:
Shakhter Kgd. 2- 0 Celtic two years ago in UCL PO
Astana 4 - 3 HJK yesterday UCL 3rdQR


----------



## SashaSemin28

Out of date post


----------



## QnebO

I have followed hockey only so far from team sports. But since happened to be bored and watch a football game, I saw Lewandowski score 5 goals, I haven't been able but feeling like watching football. I can't help but want to see more Lewandowski play football. I guess I'll start with watching any team Lewandowski plays for. Maybe he goes to liverpool. This reminds me of how I got into hockey, watching Selanne's games as a kid. Every time I saw him play, he striked a hat trick or two goals or something, and every morning in urheiluruutu he was scoring goals, and I were sold. I went into to midget hockey team and scored 4 goals in my first game.

I have played football as a small kid (who hasn't been in a football team? ) and besides posting a hat-trick against a brasilian team in Kokkola-Cup(!) (best moment of my life, it was/is international tournament that had like 150 teams take part, nowadays even over 200), I didin't really follow it after I quit football and played just hockey. I really don't know anything yet about the teams of these days. Not even much about the players.. My favourite player was the Brasilian Ronaldo when I were a kid, and Litmanen ofc.


----------



## McCoy

I am Olle from Scandinavia. I like World Cup and talk football then I am NHL since two season's latest.

But my old team are Man United and they're going stronger next time in Premier League. 

With 5 or 8 ot 11 new players in the summer.


----------



## Michigan

I lived in London near Chelsea and have been a Chelsea fan ever since then.


----------



## Merya

Life is just a part of Football!


----------



## Wilsondrake

Hello I have just joined in the forum. I belong to a country where football is not so popular but I love football. 2 years back I had an injury in which I had a ACL tear down after which i could not play football as I could not afford the surgery. But ALL IN FOR FOOTBALL!


----------



## KevFu

Long-time HF poster (mostly in Business of Hockey section)

New Yorker (Upstate, Rochester).
First a MLB fan: Mets because I got SportsChannel.
Fell in love with hockey and became an Islanders fan because again, SportsChannel.

For soccer, I watched some of the 1994 World Cup. Got into USMNT more in college when I was friends with soccer fans. 

Decided to try EPL in the early 2000s. Since Manchester United was the Yankees of EPL, so I became a Manchester City fan (Then the Sheik bought the team and fandom got better!).

My MLS loyalties stemmed from working at colleges: I followed Chris Rolfe to the Chicago Fire for a while, then briefly DC United. Don’t really HAVE an MLS team (I’d lean toward NYCFC now because of the City connection, except for their Yankees partnership. Not sure what to do about that).

As BOH poster, college sports junkie, I’m into the realignment & expansion chatter in all sports. the PRO/REL topic fascinates me because I think MLS missed an awesome chance to sell expansion teams for a new MLS-2 and then promote from that until the two leagues were the same size and then start PRO/REL. It would double their market share and expansion revenue and add a twist to their TV package the “Big Four” leagues don’t have. (Plus it's the only way Rochester ever gets into MLS. They're a poster-child of how a closed major league leaves customers on the table)


----------



## New Jersey

I'm from New Jersey my entire life including college/university and Liverpool is one of many clubs I root for (along with a hockey team lol, the Yankees, and Packers).

In MLS I've been a Red Bulls fan since they built the new ground and I hate DCU and I think NYCFC are a bunch of clowns who need to get off the Yankees' lawn.

Soccer is the only sport I actually played organized as a kid, so yeah, I don't post much around here tho I tend to stay on the NJD board. I visited Anfield for a match once and the city of Liverpool twice, and the fans are incredible and the club's history is immense just like we keep repeating all the time, so I picked them when window shopping for a team when I started following Premiership when TV coverage here in the states _really_ took off like late 00s and early 10s. Considering I'm 24 that's basically almost half my life, not much less time than I've been a Devils/Yankees fan who actually knows what's going on.

Up the Red. YNWA.


----------



## Fred McCarthy

From the foothills of the Canadian Rockies , I love English Football... not as much as my beloved Bruins though . After 7 seasons in the top tier , my " Swans " slipped down to the Championship. Not before they averaged 11 or so in the table and after 7 seasons , basically broke even on net transfer expenditures. Quite a feat considering the money most teams spend on net transfer expenditures since the Premier " Greed " League came to be . STID


----------



## Machinehead

I always liked football, but I was never REALLY invested. MLS wasn't enough for me because our team was in New Jersey at the time. Not that it's a huge sticking point on principal, it's just NJ is a pain in the ass for me to get to from where I am in New York. I was raised watching the US National Team in the World Cup because rooting for the US is just what we always did, and again, they don't inspire burning passion.  

I called it soccer back then. 

Then on May 13th, 2012, I remember watching on Sportscenter (while actually looking for baseball highlights) a recap of how City had won the title that day. When the segment began, I had assumed it was the championship game. I didn't know the first place team just wins the title and that's it. That's how soccer-stupid I was. Regardless, the Aguero goal was the coolest f***ing thing I'd ever seen. I'm not a City fan and it still gives me goosebumps. That inspired me to buy FIFA 12. The story begins. 

I started a career mode and signed with -who else- Manchester City. Why wouldn't I? Unfortunately, City didn't rate me. I only appeared in 7 games in all competitions. Having scored 8 goals in those 7 games, I felt I deserved better. So when City offered me a new contract with the "role" section indicating my playing time would not increase, I declined and went into the market. 

As I was reviewing my offers from several clubs, the words "Starting 11" next to "role" caught my eye. I wanted to play. I didn't care about much else. That offer came from Liverpool. 

After becoming the GOAT for fake Liverpool, I decided to watch real Liverpool out of curiosity. I've been die-hard Liverpool fan ever since. That offer could have come from anyone. I had contracts on the table from other teams. A random simulation in an Xbox game changed my life. 

From there, I switched to the German National Team, because I'm German-American, and I knew better now. Then Liverpool almost won the title. Then we won the World Cup. Then, in 2015, NYCFC began play, and I finally had a club right in my city. Within three years, everything came together and now football is up there with hockey and baseball for my favorite sport. 

Yes, I'm a Liverpool fan but Manchester City got me into football and I support their offspring club. You may point and laugh. 

I call it football now.


----------



## spintheblackcircle

Wayne Rooney was in the NHL? 50 years ago?!!? He looks GREAT for being 80


----------



## Burner Account

The real Wayne Rooney chain smoked like a NHL player from 50 years ago.


----------



## Machinehead

Win Jiggys Loft said:


> Lot of Chelsea fans here. Yuck.
> 
> West Ham United since the early 2000's for me. Only seriously started following since, strangely, the year they got relegated to the Championship. Hopefully going to travel there this winter to see a game at the Bolynn Ground before they move away next year. Waiting for the day to come where the Premier League isn't dominated by Chelsea, Arsenal, or Manchester anything. Don't like Tottenham either...




I'm a Liverpool fan but if I happen to be watching West Ham, I will f***ing belt out "FOTUNE'S ALWAYS HIDING!!" in my living room.


----------



## WolvesFanSudbury

I'm a Canadian that fell in love with Arsenal . Played soccer my whole life but really hated watching it , after playing FIFA one day I decided to start a career mode after being quite good at modes like that on NHL(hockey) video games . Because of the game starting me at "Arsenal" cause of the A I played as them . Fin alt learning some players made me want to see them and slowly I became a fan , I started watching the games , learning the chants , watching the agonizing losses and the glorious victories . I've seen 2 fa cups since I've fully been a fan . My first true trophy was that 4-0 win over villa in the fa cup final a few years back . 

Wouldn't change it for anything , I love Arsenal and I love football which I now call it


----------



## Chloraflora

Apparently I never posted in here in all my years. Oops.

My name's Laura, born in London and raised just outside. Parents met at a Millwall away game so I didn't really have a choice in team haha. Lived on this side of the ocean for 10 years now but try to catch a game or two each time I visit home.


----------



## Stray Wasp

Denzil said:


> Parents met at a Millwall away game




This is very romantic. I can imagine their first conversation taking place in a pre-match watering hole, their eyes having met across a room full of flying bottles and broken furniture.


----------



## Chloraflora

Stray Wasp said:


> This is very romantic. I can imagine their first conversation taking place in a pre-match watering hole, their eyes having met across a room full of flying bottles and broken furniture.



I mean it was the 1970s so that's quite possible  though I've never known my mum to have a drink her whole life. I've never thrown anything more than bad words, I promise!

I'm (reliably) told it was on a rainy terrace in West Bromwich, for an FA Cup third round second replay against Bury. They were probably the only two there!


----------



## lostinwarsaw

Played football growing up in Warsaw, than continued to play in a Sunday league once I moved to Belgium. I really fell in love with the game when I watched the 2010 World Cup, something about that month is so engrained in my memory. Maybe a better time because my parents were around still. The greatest day in my life (so far) was when Slovakia best Italy 3-2. I remember the day so vividly. It made me so proud to be Slovak that I literally had to talk and greet every Slovak fan I saw. Wish I could relive that month... now I’m just a fan of SK slovan and Newcastle. I really enjoy hockey but something about football makes me love it. Maybe it’s the passion that so many people have for it, the fact that it’s apart of everyday life. I’m not afraid to admit I occasionally go out to the field and relive that 3-2 win, with me scoring the third Slovak goal


----------



## Dr Salt

So it started with me visiting family in Europe. In Spain they are from Madrid so I have caught a few games there, including El Classico in March 2013 in which Madrid took a 2-1 victory with Ramos providing the winner. Have visited my family in Germany and caught a Union Berlin match. I also support Arsenal in the prem because that is the side my dad supports and Lazio in Serie A as the club just grew on me there. Real Madrid are my number one club first and foremost as they made me fall in love with the beautiful game. One of my favorite memories is when my family from Germany came to the States during the 2014 world cup and watching Germany win it with them. I am truly a supporter of the USMNT through and through. My favorite footballer is Cristiano Ronaldo as hard as it is still to say since his transfer to Juve. I am also a fan of Pulisic, Reus, Ramos, Kroos, Savic, and more but those are just some examples.


----------



## Michigan

In the 60s and 70s I lived in the Chelsea neighborhood of London and in Paris. I played amateur futbol in England and France.


----------



## maclean

Wrigley said:


> In the 60s and 70s I lived in the Chelsea neighborhood of London and in Paris. I played amateur futbol in England and France.


----------



## Johnnywhite

Stray Wasp said:


> This is very romantic. I can imagine their first conversation taking place in a pre-match watering hole, their eyes having met across a room full of flying bottles and broken furniture.




...not forgetting the gentlemen in nice surgical masks!


----------



## IceColdOx

I'm Dan and I'm from Upstate New York. I like Man United (since 1991, so I'm not a glory hunter). I've got a soft spot for Rangers and wish the MLS pounced on the Cosmos name when they had the chance.

I also think the MLS is just fine and certain Eurosnob writers need to chill out. (Billy Haisley of Deadspin).


----------



## mianjo

Born in England moved to Canada when i was 17, now over 50 years later footy is still my game, I still support my home team Plymouth Argyle, never really interested in Premier shi* teams as they just buy their way to the top, and they are spoiling it for lower level teams, players in Premier shi* reserve and academy teams make more money than star players in lower leagues. In Canada i played for a German club even though they had no Germans on their teams, it was like a league of nations, players from all over the world. After retiring from playing I took up coaching junior teams, my pride and joy was coaching NHL phenom Steve Yzerman, he was a super star in whatever sport he played, if our team won 10-0, steve did'nt score he let others score if we won 2-1 he scored both goals. I coached kids up to the age of 16 but then retired because they thought they new better than me, maybe they were right. Now that i'm in my late 60's i continue to be involved with footy as i have been a volunteer for the Ottawa Fury FC for the last few years, who now play in the USL.


----------



## JayfromNB1219

Grew up in a what was at the time a non soccer market (East Coast of Canada) sat down when I was 9 years old on a Saturday and turned on Sportsnet and happened to see a Republic of Ireland vs Germany game...saw Robbie Keane score and do his somersault into a fist pump and I was hooked the passion he showed made him my favorite player...so naturally I went to see what team he played for at the time knowing full well that club team would become my favorite team...Lo and behold he was playing for the Tottenham Hotspurs at the time...Tottenham has been from that day through to now become my favorite team far and away. 

Yid Army Canadian Division

We sang it in France,
We sang it in Spain,
We sing in the sun and we sing in the rain,
They've tried to stop us and look what it did,
The thing I love most is being a Yid!
Being a Yid, Being a Yid,
The thing I love most is being a Yid...


----------



## BergyTime37

Hello all, I'm Danny, and this is my first post on the boards in general! I was always a casual soccer fan growing up, but in HS in 2010 I became a more passionate follower. The 2010 US World Cup team got me hooked, even though they weren't that great. That 2010 team is the root of my club fandom, as I made the horrible choice to follow Tim Howard to Everton. The most frustrating team of all the sports teams I root for. Despite perpetual mediocrity, Up the Toffee's!


----------



## AngloHab

.


----------



## Cassano

MickeyT said:


> cheers from South Carolina! Chelsea fan, used to run an official supporters club for a few years. enjoying my Blues and NY Rangers currently rebuilding with their youth. not without trials of course but that’s part of the beauty. #UTC #LGR





AngloHab said:


> Im a big Chelsea fan, picture attached was me - taken in 1983 (I think) in the old West Stand at Stamford Bridge.
> 
> Come from a big Chelsea family - Dad's a Chelsea fan, Mum is too, sister and kids all Chelsea fans.
> 
> As to how Im a Habs fan - I'm a johnny come lately on that front - when picking a team I flirted with the Flyers and the Rangers to begin with but become a Habs fan on account of befriending a Habs fan, a French-Canadian fella from Windsor, Ontario. He got me hooked into the Habs.



I think there is a match in number of posters that are Chelsea and Arsenal fans now. 

Welcome!


----------



## les Habs

Cassano said:


> I think there is a match in number of posters that are Chelsea and Arsenal fans now.
> 
> Welcome!




I think you're right. Too many! 

In all seriousness though, I don't know who all the Chelsea supporters are and in one case I can't tell if the dude supports Chelsea or Arsenal.


----------



## maclean

les Habs said:


> and in one case I can't tell if the dude supports Chelsea or Arsenal.




By chance are you conflating the two (st louis) blues fans with similar names and avatars? Because one is a Chelsea fan and one an Arsenal fan and it never ceases to get me mixed up either


----------



## les Habs

maclean said:


> By chance are you conflating the two (st louis) blues fans with similar names and avatars? Because one is a Chelsea fan and one an Arsenal fan and it never ceases to get me mixed up either




I think so, but thing is I don't even know.


----------



## buzzbee

I’m English through and through, so football is just bred into me, like hockey to a Canadian.

From the earliest I can recall, as soon as I returned from school, the first thing I would do would be to pick up my football and go knocking on doors, looking for friends to come and play football with me on the field behind my house. If no one came out, I would just kick a ball around on my own!

I wasn’t very good and gave up playing at a very young age, moving on to Judo, then to table tennis and eventually to hockey.

In my primary school (Ages 7-11), everyone seemed to support either Liverpool or Manure. For me, it was Liverpool, while also developing a deep-rooted loathing of that horrible lot down the East Lancs Road! There was probably a degree of glory hunting about it, because at the time, Liverpool were the dominant force. Guys like Kevin Keagan and Kenny Dalglish were heroes.

My local team is Reading and I went to see a few Reading games at their old Elm Park ground when I was young. As I got older, I would look out for their results as much as Liverpool’s and by my late teens, I had realised that the Reading results were the ones that would set my mood for the following few days. I now consider myself a Reading fan, though I still have a massive soft spot for Liverpool.

Hockey is my main love, so I only go to a hand full of Reading games each year, but I am a season ticket holder with Reading FC Women and am one of about half a dozen fans that go to most away games as well


----------



## Jack Straw

I have some sad news, I guess this is as appropriate a place to put it as any. Some of you may remember a poster who went by the name of "mmvvpp". His name was Mark and his avatar was a picture of Roger Federer wearing a cowboy hat. He was a fellow Tottenham and Flyers fan. One of our admins received the sad news that Mark recently passed away due to COVID-19. He was a good poster and seemed like a genuinely good guy. He'll be missed.


----------



## robertmac43

Sad to hear, rest easy @mmvvpp


----------



## YNWA14

Wow, that's incredibly awful. RIP mmvvpp.


----------



## East Coast Bias

So awful. RIP.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Terrible news. RIP.


----------



## S E P H

Terrible news to hear, RIP mmvvpp.


----------



## hatterson

Awful to hear. Prayers to his family.


----------

